# Newcomer heading to Gulf Shores in July



## .308 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hello all,

I've been an East Coast beach goer all my life but now that I live 12 hours away - I am changing beaches and heading to Gulf Shores. I will be staying 1 mile east of HWY 59 on Beach Blvd. Is the beach in that area okay for surf fishing? Any recommendations for areas I should try? I have read several threads here on pompeno fishing and will plan on making a few of the rigs to give it a try. I have (2) Daiwa SL-30's, a Penn 8500ss spinning reel, and an older Daiwa EL400 Long cast spinning reel with (4) surf rods 10-12'. I would love to load up on some fish (mostly release) and hook into a couple of bigger fish using fish finder rigs if they will work. Is the fishing line type an issue or is the leader the main thing to focus on as far as flouro goes? I will purchase some gear if needed to make a productive trip. Thanks for all the great posts and thanks in advance for any help/advice.

Chris

.308


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

The spot you are referring to is fine for fishing in July. And your rods and reels are suitable, too. In July, I would have to say that pompano can be caught but are perhaps not as plentiful as in the spring. Certainly worth trying for, though, with a lighter rig and sand fleas or fresh dead shrimp for bait. You can also expect some whiting and ground mullet on the same baits. It is very probable that the schools of little bait fish like anchovies and small alewives will be thick along the beach. This will bring in the ladyfish, bluefish, and Spanish mackerel. I recommend getting a few gotchas, spoons, and jigs to target them. This action is usually best early in the day but can last all day sometimes. A large rod rigged fishfinder style with a live pinfish or chunk of mullet might net you a bull red, although that would be an exception in July; more likely you will hook a shark of some sort or a big stingray. It would be worth having a small topwater of some sort because if it is calm early in the morning there might be some nice trout in the shallows of the surf. Flounder might be present, too, especially around the bait schools. A soft plastic on a jighead works there. I work at Sam's in Orange Beach; we're the oldest tackle shop around. PM me if I can help you further. Good luck.


----------



## .308 (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks a bunch for the info Bryan. 

Chris

.308


----------



## cert-315 (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm a long time Gulf Shores visitor and newly arrived resident. FWIW, the new pier in Orange Beach (right at the Gulf Shores/OB line in Gulf State Park) is slated to be done in early June.....That might be a worthy stop if you're havin a slow day elsewhere.....people seem to have an idea of good prospects there due to the length and relative depth of the pier, and there oughta be enough room for everybody..(cept on holiday weekends or spring f**break....man I hate that....


----------

